# worker killed in wal-mart



## trollydolly (Nov 28, 2008)

has anyone else heard about this? its awful!

*A supermarket worker has been killed in a stampede of shoppers during the first day of America's traditional Christmas sales season.*








Shoppers make a dash to get through the doors of Wal-Mart


The 34-year-old man was knocked to the ground as shoppers swept into the stores after forming long queues outside the door.
Police said shoppers "physically broke down the doors" when the Long Island *Wal-Mart* opened at 5am "knocking him (the shop worker) to the ground".
Four other people were taken to hospital, including a pregnant woman.
The fatality came as shoppers poured into stores around the country at the start of the traditional sales period which follows *Thanksgiving*.
The day is nicknamed *Black Friday* due to it being the busiest day of the year for retailers, often resulting in massive traffic jams and over-crowded stores.​But despite fears over the *US* economy many people turned up at shops which had extended their hours, some opening at midnight.
Experts believe it will remain one of the season's biggest selling days, even as shoppers remain deliberate in their spending.
"This is definitely a hit-and-run mentality," said Britt Beemer, chairman of America's Research Group. "They are running in, grabbing the deal and running out."


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

This is so ridiculous!! 

I was telling Erin...that when I stopped at Walmart just to get milk and bread at 1:30 this morning...People were inside the store sleeping all over the floor and reading magazines while they were waiting for the 5am sales to start...They had their dodies and carts  blocking the aisles where the items were they were waiting for....No doubt the aisle was clear for the milk and bread


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 28, 2008)

I wonder if they even cared or knew that they killed a man or put three others in the hospital? Worthless.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^Probably NOT!! All to save a few dollars...But I blame Walmart too...they need to organize those sales much better than that....They should have some sort of order at the door before they just allow people to bombard their way in.


----------



## trollydolly (Nov 28, 2008)

We don't have any kind of sales like that in the UK, so I find it difficult to get my head round. I can't believe everyone gets so manic and ruthless.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 28, 2008)

http://http://www.nydailynews.com/ny...art_after.html

According to that article, they just ran past him while the paramedics tried to save him.


----------



## Odette (Nov 28, 2008)

That is sad.


----------



## trollydolly (Nov 28, 2008)

Just to save a few $...it seems that's all people seem to value in life at the moment.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 28, 2008)

thats pretty brutal..  i stomped a man to get a good deal.. terrible.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah I just heard a person was shot in the Toy Store today...didn;t get all the details....That is why my ass was sitting right here at home...I did go to the bookstore...But there were no riots or demands there...LOL


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2008)

materialism at its finest!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 28, 2008)

I was at walmart today and it's disgusting to see people act like wild animals. Pushing ,shoving ,name calling and the greed is the worst part. I mean seriously do you need 10 portable dvd players. I mean come on.  Never again thats for sure. With that being said I feel for his family this holiday season.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 28, 2008)

This is EXACTLY why I don't shop on Black Friday unless it's online


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_Just to save a few $...it seems that's all people seem to value in life at the moment._

 

That and I think people are becoming more and more self absorbed these days.  How do you not notice a body under your feet?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 28, 2008)

that's insane.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

the sales were not even good this year.
i worked my PT job (retail) at 5:45 a.m. and we were busy but not as crazy as i expected. like i said, i looked through all the ad flyers yesterday (i need to be familiar with them for my job) and the sales were nothing to write home about. i mean in the past theyve had killer deals and it just didnt seem like it this year. i went shopping myself from like 4-7(p.m.) and it was not busy at all.
however, i still cannot find a stupid wii fit.


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 28, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting. We have things like that happen here in Australia too - except its our after Christmas (boxing day) sale. One time there was a person on crutches at the front of the crowd and so when the doors opened they fell over from the pushing and shoving behind them and were trampled. Don't think they died, but still. People are crazy these days - its really sad


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

Pffftt...Those people are ANIMALS!! How the hell could something like that happen?? IT's ridiculous...


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2008)

That is so sad ... my heart and prayers go out to that family ... what an awful tragedy.  

We went to the Wal Mart here at about 5PM today and it was much calmer than I expected.  We went for Guitar Hero and I was surprised that they had it still ... but the store still looked pretty well stocked.  

How disgraceful to end someone's life just for a sale ... hopefully something will be done about it.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 28, 2008)

I really wonder if that flat screen TV was worth it when you trampled a man to death for it. I'm shocked as hell to see how materialistic people are, acting as animals for fucking electronics.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 28, 2008)

What a bunch of animals! this is unbelievable.. Someone lost their life, all for some cheap piece of sh-t electronics and contaminated toys from China. Way to go, assholes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I do agree with Tish, Walmart should have had a better system to deal with the amount of people they were expecting and the rush of maniacal bargain-hunters from _*hell*_ that was sure to ensue. A simple policy of "back the hell up or we won't open the damn doors!" could have saved someones life. It's so tragic, yet preventable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My heart goes out to his family..


----------



## Willa (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_People were inside the store *sleeping all over the floor* and reading magazines while they were waiting for the 5am sales to start..._

 
Are you kidding me?
Mennn... like Hilly said, materialism is one ''hell of a sin'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is ridiculous, I try to avoid crowded spaces for that kind of reason, people act like fools to save 5$... come on, do you REALLY need it that desperatly???


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_What a bunch of animals! this is unbelievable.. Someone lost their life, all for some cheap piece of sh-t electronics and contaminated toys from China. Way to go, assholes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do agree with Tish, Walmart should have had a better system to deal with the amount of people they were expecting and the rush of maniacal bargain-hunters from *hell* that was sure to ensue. A simple policy of "back the hell up or we won't open the damn doors!" could have saved someones life. It's so tragic, yet preventable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My heart goes out to his family.._

 
even if they did say "back up or we won't open the doors", they would still have rush in when the doors opens.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Nov 29, 2008)

This is totally unbelievable for me as an Australian...we have NOTHING like that here.


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 29, 2008)

it's horrible how far people will go to save some money. my mom told me that 2 people died today at Toys R Us too because they were arguing and they had guns on them... at TOYS R US for crying out loud!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Nov 29, 2008)

Definitely very sad, and it annoys me to no end that people will do just about anything to save a few bucks.  From reading a bit more about it, the crowd started pushing forward as the time got closer to 5am, and unfortunately that poor worker was caught in the rush when the doors were finally opened.  How sad.

My mall was open at midnight.  I haven't heard many stories yet about what happened, but I'm sure my store was pretty swamped at one point in the early hours.  I know the Best Buy got a little hectic, since they have two entrances, but they have that bracelet system.  Perhaps now Wal-mart will look in to that?  Such a shame that something this awful would have to happen for them to consider that.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess in a bad economy a human life is worth approximately 49.99, a savings of 100$.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 29, 2008)

people are disgusting and you have no idea how much i wish walmart would have canceled all of their sales on them and told them over the loud speaker how pathetic they all are. for what, a fucking tv? i hope they all realize what they did, but i can picture people waiting on line after hearing what happened and saying "but i still get my things, right?" it is absolutely PATHETIC the way people in this country are turning out to be.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 29, 2008)

Trampling people to get some shit,that is greedy,disgusting,and just shows how things have gotten out of control.


----------



## frocher (Nov 29, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Penn (Nov 29, 2008)

*shakes head* this is such a sad story, it's scary how sales can turn people into wild animals like that. This is why I try to avoid boxing day, some people get too caught up in it and act as if it's a life or death situation or something. My heart goes out to the poor man and his family.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm _disgusted _to hear this. When it comes to the sales, I'm right in there, but I'm not looking to kill somebody so I can get my hands on a pair of half price shoes!! WTF is wrong with people?!!!

A lady miscarried after being knocked to the ground a few feet away from the killed worker too ...

Shop worker trampled to death as Thanksgiving bargains spark stampede | Mail Online


----------



## redambition (Nov 29, 2008)

when i heard about this, i felt sick.

are people really so caught up in saving a bit of money that another person's life and health mean absolutely nothing? how disgustingly selfish and greedy.

i can understand people being pushed by the crowd behind them and not being able to stop... but the fact that people just kept surging, refused to leave when told of the situation and blocked off emergency response? ugh.

while the people who did this make me feel sick, Walmart is also to blame. they created this hype by having very limited stock of certain items set to a really low price - where were the extra staff and security (hell, even police) for crowd control? surely they didn't expect that they'd only get a couple of people.

the whole stampede thing kind of reminds me of the boxing day sales here in Sydney. the stores open early and have a few awesome deals (but nearly everything is on sale for a good discount), and as a result there's usually a large line up. most of the time the crowds are well controlled, but seeing the stampede of the first few people into the store is crazy! they just run in, with the people behind them pushing and shoving.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_when i heard about this, i felt sick.

are people really so caught up in saving a bit of money that another person's life and health mean absolutely nothing? how disgustingly selfish and greedy.

i can understand people being pushed by the crowd behind them and not being able to stop... but the fact that people just kept surging, refused to leave when told of the situation and blocked off emergency response? ugh.

while the people who did this make me feel sick, Walmart is also to blame. they created this hype by having very limited stock of certain items set to a really low price - where were the extra staff and security (hell, even police) for crowd control? surely they didn't expect that they'd only get a couple of people.

the whole stampede thing kind of reminds me of the boxing day sales here in Sydney. the stores open early and have a few awesome deals (but nearly everything is on sale for a good discount), and as a result there's usually a large line up. most of the time the crowds are well controlled, but seeing the stampede of the first few people into the store is crazy! they just run in, with the people behind them pushing and shoving._

 

I totally agree...Everyone knows when Walmart lists these sales...they probably have 10 of an itemper store...Hence the reason for the rush! Walmart does this crap every year and the results are awful every year ...You would think they would be prepared and have people line up orderly, give them ticket item numbers  or something. I guess once they get sued enough they will come up with a better Black Friday plan!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 29, 2008)

I feel like this happens every frickin' year though. I am not a Christian, but I know Jesus would be horrified by this.

In some ways, I'm surprised this doesn't happen more. Wal-Mart isn't the only store that does this kind of sale every Black Friday, no?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 29, 2008)

The pregnant woman involved didn't actually miscarry. She was treated and released at the hospital. 

Wal-mart had a lot of extra security on hand, including the local police. These people actually, literally, broke down the doors to the store. 

 Quote:

  "We expected a large crowd this morning and added additional internal security, additional third party security, additional store associates and we worked closely with the Nassau County Police," said Hank Mullany, Wal-Mart's vice president for the Northeast, in a statement. "Despite all of our precautions, this unfortunate event occurred."  
 
Wal-Mart employee dies in Black Friday incident - Nov. 28, 2008


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 29, 2008)

It's terrible. He was also a temp. for the holiday season. People get crazy this time of year.

On my way home from Thanksgiving dinner, we past by a Best Buy @ 11pm & they weren't opening the doors until 5am. We saw ppl camping out. I think it's nuts.

Guess what, Jan & Feb the electronic stores have huge sales. Especially TV's in Feb. for the suprebowl.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 30, 2008)

This Walmart is about 10 minutes from my house. The majority of the people that shp their on a daily basis are animals. ive only been in there twice and I just refuse to be around such carless individuals. They drive recklessly around the parking lot and will hit your car if need be. 

The people were SO UPSET that the store had not opened yet that they decided to take matters into their own hands and UNHINGE THE DOORS THEMSELVES!!! They say the door was crumpled like an accordion.

And even while they were trying to resusitate him they were stampedeing over the paramedics and police.

and whats even WORSE, is when they were directing employees out of the store because an employee had been killed, people refused because "they had waited on line all night."

And according to Nassau County police walmart DID NOT have enough security on hand for such a large amount of people.

It was so heartbreaking watching the victims father on TV. You can just see the heartbreak on his face. he was just in pure shock.

I work in retail, and I know the economy is hard, but the sale that was going  on at 5 am will be there at 2 pm. Is it necessary??


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_It's terrible. He was also a temp. for the holiday season. People get crazy this time of year.

On my way home from Thanksgiving dinner, we past by a Best Buy @ 11pm & they weren't opening the doors until 5am. We saw ppl camping out. I think it's nuts.

Guess what, Jan & Feb the electronic stores have huge sales. Especially TV's in Feb. for the suprebowl._

 
and esp with the switch to DTV in Feb.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2008)

This might be one of the sickest, most pathetic things Ive ever heard in my life.

It turns my fucking stomach.


----------



## lara (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_This is totally unbelievable for me as an Australian...we have NOTHING like that here._

 
...you might want to revise that statement during the inevitable news broadcast of the Boxing Day sales.

As someone who works the opening shift on boxing day (5.30AM to 1.30PM), I can very strongly assure you that yes, _we have that sort of thing here_.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_The pregnant woman involved didn't actually miscarry. She was treated and released at the hospital. _

 
Then she should be counting her lucky stars right about now. Why the hell you'd voluntarily put yourself in those crowds in that condition, I just can't understand! Real talk!

Is it worth losing your baby over a half price TV?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel for the dead worker's family so much. Such a waste of a young life


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 30, 2008)

A life suddenly ended so someone could save a few dollars...Not just sad, but pathetic


----------



## Lapis (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_This Walmart is about 10 minutes from my house. The majority of the people that shp their on a daily basis are animals. ive only been in there twice and I just refuse to be around such carless individuals. They drive recklessly around the parking lot and will hit your car if need be. 

The people were SO UPSET that the store had not opened yet that they decided to take matters into their own hands and UNHINGE THE DOORS THEMSELVES!!! They say the door was crumpled like an accordion.

And even while they were trying to resusitate him they were stampedeing over the paramedics and police.

and whats even WORSE, is when they were directing employees out of the store because an employee had been killed, people refused because "they had waited on line all night."

And according to Nassau County police walmart DID NOT have enough security on hand for such a large amount of people.

It was so heartbreaking watching the victims father on TV. You can just see the heartbreak on his face. he was just in pure shock.

I work in retail, and I know the economy is hard, but the sale that was going  on at 5 am will be there at 2 pm. Is it necessary??_

 
My MIL lives near there too, she refuses to shop there too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Then she should be counting her lucky stars right about now. Why the hell you'd voluntarily put yourself in those crowds in that condition, I just can't understand! Real talk!

Is it worth losing your baby over a half price TV?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel for the dead worker's family so much. Such a waste of a young life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I read this and I asked wtf she was thinking, someone got angry with with on another forum, but truthfully I'm not pregnant and my dh would freak if I decided to go brave the crazy nuts at walmart for black friday, and if I was pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but then there's no amount of savings that could make me stand up pregnant in cold ass NYC for hours!


----------



## misstammy (Dec 1, 2008)

I think thats totally disgusting and awful what happened. My thoughts and prayers go out to this gentlemans family and friends. 
 The local news stations had interviewed several people who had camped out out since Tues. at Best Buy and one lady made the comment " I will worry about Thanksgiving later, this is more important"   or something to similiar to that. I don't remember the exact wording. But have we become so self absorbed & self centered that we cannot even take ONE day to give thanks for the blessings that we have, and we have to worry about what else we are going  to get our grubby little paws on . IMHO I do not think that its worth all the pushing , shoving, name calling & etc. and now some mans life just to save some money. I would much rather pay the extra money and beable to shop in peace and not have to race back to get the item or try and steal it out of someone elses hand or vice versa. 

this is all just my opinions.


----------



## redambition (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_...you might want to revise that statement during the inevitable news broadcast of the Boxing Day sales.

As someone who works the opening shift on boxing day (5.30AM to 1.30PM), I can very strongly assure you that yes, we have that sort of thing here._

 
oh god. i've been shopping on the first day of boxing day sales (in the city) once.

that was enough. it was scary.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh my, that's sad and sick.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 1, 2008)

huh? I remember watching TV Thursday night and they kept showing all these commercials about Black Friday in the US and all that (we don't have BF here in Canada). I remember I was telling my husband how annoyed I was that everything is about buying more and more these days and how the world is so commercialized (well, at least North America)... I thought that was sick until I heard about this poor guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so stunned and shocked that i have no words...it's just disgusting :/


----------

